# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Polarization Axis Gauge?

## LuckyLab

I've been trying to find one of these for another of our locations with no luck.  Anyone have any suggestions?  Thanks!

----------


## grudyfan13

Hilco has a 'Polarized Filter Tester' available if you have an account with them.

----------

